# Tail Biters (Not-So) Anonymous : Chuck's Journey (new pics!)



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

Chuck has an announcement to make 

Betta Fish Members: It has been 27 days since my last bite. It's been tough, but I think I look rather pretty now, and I much prefer looking at my nice full tail all day than biting it! My mummy is really proud of me. All it took was a nice big tank (6 gal divided), a heater, filter and lots of plants for me to hide in, and a beautiful girl in the tank next to me to flirt with  No meds at all!

The journey:









This is the day I came home from the breeder 7th Jan 2010









11 Days later on the 18th of Jan 2010

And 27 Days later (today!)





































You wouldn't even know he had a problem unless you saw the first pictures


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

wow, he looks so much better!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yaaay Chuck!!!! Pax is going strong too! *knocks on wood*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow, what a difference! He looks great!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats!.. Usually a little TLC is all it takes. You need to send Chuck my way to talk some sense into Freddie.. who wants to be a crown tail.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

*claps* he deserves a nice big bloodworm an brine shrimp cookie!


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

yay! congratz!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Awesome! Good job to Chuck and his owner.  He's beautiful, btw!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

He needs to come teach Chance a few things. Silly boy started biting... gar.


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

he looks great! congrats, chuck!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

He is SO pretty. I love his colors, it's like a pastel wash! And look at that pretty, full tail. <3


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Stunning


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 23, 2009)

It's funny, he looks metallic in real life :| Silly fish. He looks beautiful though, I'm so happy


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

What an improvement! He looks very handsome.


----------



## Min (Jan 18, 2010)

He looks great! im going through it now. hoping hes just stressed from the trip & will get out of it. Came home from work today & another chunk is missing. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## angelgirl6676 (Jul 26, 2009)

lol, nice betta!! ^.^


----------



## damo2904 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow he looks gorgeous now!!! just like my 'lippy' with his blue lipstick! 

i love it when we all buy bettas that are in a right state at aquariums & we give them a 2nd chance in life. 

he looks like he's loving his new home!! :-D


----------

